# Favor



## Phase (Sep 6, 2014)

My second poem, I've been messing around with it today. CC welcome. 

They ask and I answer
It's Becoming more of a cancer

The problem is, it's not their fault
I'm the one not screaming halt

But let me ask a favor
and they'll quickly sign a waiver

Well this is just my perspective
It may be a bit defective.


----------



## shedpog329 (Sep 6, 2014)

stinks when you give so much effort but don't receive the same


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

is the need to rhyme on a par with the words..both mix so well here..what comes first?


----------



## Phase (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks for replying guys.


escorial said:


> is the need to rhyme on a par with the words..both mix so well here..what comes first?


What comes first? are you referring to the rhymes or words?


----------



## escorial (Sep 6, 2014)

yeah..i always think these poems are built around the first line and i just wonder do you prefer to use words that rhyme over say a word that could in some way fit in better..i'm not sure how to put it really!


----------



## Phase (Sep 7, 2014)

escorial said:


> yeah..i always think these poems are built around the first line and i just wonder do you prefer to use words that rhyme over say a word that could in some way fit in better..i'm not sure how to put it really!



O oky I understand. Yes in this case I just focused on the rhyme. The first word determined the entire poems rhyme. I'm new to it so don't know if this is the right way.


----------



## escorial (Sep 7, 2014)

Phase said:


> O oky I understand. Yes in this case I just focused on the rhyme. The first word determined the entire poems rhyme. I'm new to it so don't know if this is the right way.


cheers man..it's all good dude


----------

